# Nacionalidad de los usuarios hispanoparlantes de Gentoo

## santi___

Sólo quería saber de donde son todos ustedes. Yo por mi parte soy de Argentina.

Parece que no entran tantas opciones. Ahora soy de Argentina o Uruguay.   :Smile: 

----------

## santi___

Los que son de otro país, escriban de donde son. A menos que sean de las Canarias   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdy

España por mi parte  :Wink: 

Salu2.Ferdy

----------

## BrainBug

Bien Argentino  :Laughing: 

----------

## Slayer_X

Hola, es mi primer post en estos foros  :Smile: 

y estoy seguro que hay muchos Gentooeros por todas partes, solo q no andan por aqui  :Razz: 

saludos   :Twisted Evil: 

Slayer_X

----------

## herje

Hola, soy nuevo aqui, nuevo en Gentoo y por el nivel, veo que posteare poco, más bien me dedicaré a aprender

de modo que aprovecho para postear algo, aunque sea decir mucho, soy Español.

----------

## CGentooS

 :Laughing: 

Yo soy Español tambien

----------

## lunatc

Bueno, yo soy de las Canarias, de Tenerife concretamente, o sea que a fin de cuentas, Español.   :Laughing: 

Saludos.

----------

## azote

Venezuela!!!! YEAH!

----------

## paranouei

Posss otro español más pal bote   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rommelin

Y otro español mas

 :Very Happy: 

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## elboricua

Nacido y criado en los Estados Unidos, pero soy Puertoriqueño   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ilikefree

Soy de la Patagonia Argentina.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## garciaae

Soy de España.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

## krusty_ar

Algún Rosarino por el foro (aparte de mi, por supuesto)

----------

## Edav

Yo soy de México.  

--

Erik Álvarez

JabberID - edav@mictlan.homeip.net

----------

## dioskecho

Yo soy de Argentina, buenos Aires, Capital Federal.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tirantloblanc

Pues aquí otro español!, de Barcelona concretamente.

----------

## JaNoX

Saludos desde Chile a todos los amigos hispanoparlantes que usan la mejor distribución de GNU/Linux: Gentoo

----------

## Tuxisuau

Catalunya (Europa)

----------

## bloup

soy español

pero vivo en Waterloo, bélgica

----------

## tagore

Uruguay  :Smile: 

----------

## beta_test

yo de Begur, un pueblecito en Girona, Costa Brava - España a mi pesar xDDD

----------

## Kamui-Chan

Nacido y criado en Japòn, pero soy Cubano   :Cool: 

----------

## Asth

España, más concretamente Alicante  :Smile: 

----------

## dioskecho

Yo soy de Gentoolandia, Argentina, Buenos Aires.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## GaTeT

Español, en concreto de San Vicente del raspeig (Alicante)

(sisi en alicante tenemos benidorm, torrevieja y esas cosas xD)

----------

## matosale

Lima - Perú

----------

## acoromi

Vaya, me lo ha quitado tuxisuau:

Catalunya (Europa)

----------

## sergi34

Lleida --> Catalunya --> Europa

----------

## josegajefe

 :Smile: 

----------

## acoromi

 *josegajefe wrote:*   

> Nací en Venezuela, actualmente resido en Tenerife, España!
> 
> Chavez Mamahuevo!  A los Catalanes, os quiero, pero ya basta con los tontos movimientos independentistas. No sois nada sin el gobierno central. Menos mal que solo sois una minoría.

 

Creo que "los catalanes" de este hilo no hemos faltado al respeto a nadie. Por mi, te puedes volver a Venezuela y quedarte allí.

----------

## ViCToR:

 *josegajefe wrote:*   

> Chavez Mamahuevo!  A los Catalanes, os quiero, pero ya basta con los tontos movimientos independentistas. No sois nada sin el gobierno central. Menos mal que solo sois una minoría.

 

 *acoromi wrote:*   

> Creo que "los catalanes" de este hilo no hemos faltado al respeto a nadie. Por mi, te puedes volver a Venezuela y quedarte allí.

 

Que hi hagi pau  :Wink: 

Cada uno es libre de pensar como quiera. Respeto ante todo.

Barcelona / Catalunya / España / Europa

Força Barça  :Razz: 

Un Saludo,

----------

## aitor11

Valencia - Venezuela.

----------

## Kenta

yo soy de Argentina, Capital Federal.

----------

## Javi

por aquí semos de valensia en la espania xDDD.

arriba ese beta_test y animo que el año que viene son 30 !!!! xDDDDDDDDD

----------

## SpOeK

Español, concretamente de Getafe (Madrid) 

¡Feliz Año!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chg

Madrid, España, donde hay mas coches que árboles.

SaluT

----------

## carlosgt1

 :Twisted Evil:  Aqui de donde hay muchos temblores de tierra: Antigua Guatemala.  Otro Guatemalteco por aqui!!!!!  Otro??????

----------

## lfac

Yo soy de Guatemala

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Chinet (Tenerife), Awanyak N Teknara ( Islas Canarias ).

Saludetes coleguillas catalanes  :Wink: .

----------

## _Edulix

Aquí un Chiclanaero(, osease:

España->Andalucía->Cádiz_Chiclana de la Fra.)  :Laughing: 

----------

## cmolina

Venezuela..... :Smile: 

----------

## Painkiller

pos parece ser que soy el Primer Dominicano en este foro...

Ahora mismo estoy instalando Gentoo por Primera vez en el VMWare el cual uso por primera vez, no se mucho de linux pero al parecer llegue al mejor lugar para aprender..

ahora mismo esta en el punto 14.1, el portage esta haciendo de las suyas...

lo unico malo es que por ahora no podre instalarlo en la maquina realemente pues mi coneccion es puro 56K, a travez del vmware es facil..

Sabe alguien que debo hacer para instalar gentoo desde un modem?

como debo configurarlo?

y sobre todo sabe alguien que tiempo se llevaria esto en cada uno de los stage?

yo he comenzado en el stage 3 ya que hay una complilacion especifica para mi maquina (un Pentium 3)..

tiene ya par de horas desde anoche...

nada a ver como termina esto pues a un amigo le dio problemas en los GRP...

Gracias...

----------

## Hefistion

Pues uno de Parla (sin la rima   :Very Happy:  ), Madrid, España

Saludos para tod@s.

----------

## Yans

Hola a todos vengo de Suiza   :Cool: 

----------

## paranouei

 *sergi34 wrote:*   

> Lleida --> Catalunya --> Europa

 

Sólo por curiosidad, los de Catalunya -> Europa, ¿qué habéis votado la opción de "España" o la de "Otros"?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Neodraco

 *beta_test wrote:*   

> yo de Begur, un pueblecito en Girona, Costa Brava - España a mi pesar xDDD

 

Coño! Yo he estado de vacaciones en Begur, y eso es el puto paraiso.

Uno de Castelló por aquí, mucho tiempo como lurker, ahora obligado a registrarme y postear "gracias" a Gcc 3.2.2  :Sad: 

----------

## rgm2000

Un Español mäs.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## acoromi

 *paranouei wrote:*   

>  *sergi34 wrote:*   Lleida --> Catalunya --> Europa 
> 
> Sólo por curiosidad, los de Catalunya -> Europa, ¿qué habéis votado la opción de "España" o la de "Otros"?   

 

Pues yo, he ejercido mi derecho de voto no votando  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Total, es un derecho; no una obligacion , no?    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Salúos a tos!!!

----------

## neuronal

Aquí tenéis a otro alicantino más (from Spain)

----------

## sisqbatas

Pues aquí teneis a otro catalán (de Barcelona). Usuario de gentoo desde hace menos de una semana  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Myth

Barcelona , España . Para servirles   :Laughing: 

----------

## NakO

Chile-Santiago  :Smile: 

----------

## nbensa

Argentina, Ciudad de Buenos Aires, Saavedra... Muy cerquita de Parque Sarmiento!!!

----------

## KraptoR

La Eliana - Valencia - España

 :Smile:  Holas a todos!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## cuerty

Otro Argentino, soy de Gran Buenos Aires, a un par de cuadras de Capital (Republica de Mataderos para ser mas exactos).

Tambien soy 'un poquito' de la patagonia, de El Bolson para ser mas exacto, pero eso es a un futuro no tan lejano.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## txitxo

Aunque ahoara viva en la capital de Escocia o sea Edimburgo, soy vasco mas concretamente de Renteria al lado de la ciudad mas bella de la peninsula iberica es decir Donostia-San Sebastian.  :Smile: 

Agur

Aupa Txuri-Urdin!!!

----------

## toomanysecrets

Español. Concretamente de Terrassa, Barcelona  :Wink:  Actualmente probando Gentoo por su gran similitud con mi sistema favorito: FreeBSD   :Razz: 

Tambien comprobando los avances del kernel de Linux desde que lo deje, hara un año y pico (de momento no me esta defraudando  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## M.A.

Aquí uno de Valencia, España; todavía recuperándome de las Fallas. Saludos a todos los españoles (muy especialmente a nuestros compatriotas vascos y catalanes   :Razz: ) y por supuesto a todos los hispanoparlantes de este foro!

----------

## KeithReuters

pues yo soy de francia, pero mi ex novia es de mexico y vivi alli con ella durante unos meses, de donde mi espanol. saludos

----------

## KrS

Creo que soy el primer maño, (maño=de zaragozÁ! kiÓ!). Aunque por razones laborales habito la ciudad de Madrid.

Saludos a toda la gentooza!!

----------

## Daedin

Sant Julià de Vilatorta -> Catalunya (aunque ahora residente en Bcn capital)

También nuevo con el gentoo... aunque se aprende a saco jejeje (y a base de hostiones XD)

Un saludo

----------

## ranmakun

Cuidad de Buenos Aires - Argentina

Un saludo a todos   :Razz: 

Francisco

----------

## ^DoLbY^

Yo de españa :p

----------

## khosu

Aldaya, Valencia -> España

Sacto, el pueblo de Juan Sanchez   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## ermaikel

Palma de Mallorca, Islas Baleares, España.

También soy Gentooooza!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos

----------

## alden

Saludos desde Cuba,me cuadra una pila el Gentoo.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kamui-Chan

 *alden wrote:*   

> Saludos desde Cuba,me cuadra una pila el Gentoo.  

 

Tu eres Cubano    :Shocked:   de que parte  :Question:  yo soy dela Havana el vedado pero vivo en Japon   :Wink: 

----------

## LetodatuS

Yo de URUGUAY.........   :Cool: 

----------

## alden

Si Kamui de Cuba municipio Playa Reparto Flores.

Waoo men que haces tan lejos alla en el Japon,realmente debe ser duro aprender a hablar japones   :Wink: 

----------

## Kamui-Chan

 *alden wrote:*   

> Si Kamui de Cuba municipio Playa Reparto Flores.
> 
> Waoo men que haces tan lejos alla en el Japon,realmente debe ser duro aprender a hablar japones  

 

no para mi hablar japones no es un problema mi madre es japones   :Wink: 

de toda forma te queria preguntar como es posible que tu tengas derecho de entrar en internet y que tengas una computadora el 95% de los cubanos no la tienen y meno que meno saben que cosa es linux almeno quando yo estaba halla era haci   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Shaolin

hola gente, tambien soy de españa, más concretamente cataluña.

saludos.

-- Shaolin --

----------

## Daikini

Pues aqui otro Español mas, ademas de Catalán y de tener el gentoo Linux en un Mac   :Wink:  , mas concretamente un iBook (PPC)  :Razz: 

Un saludo a tod@s l@s linuxer@s que pasan por este foro,

Daikini

----------

## scott2k3

Cazurrolandia, España

----------

## alkalinelito

Uruguay. 

Uruguayos contactenme

ICQ: 12987118

MSN: mclito@hotmail.om

----------

## pacmac

GIBRALTAR ESPAÑOL!!!

(español tb ;D)

----------

## abufajad

VENEZUELA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but, fuck chavez.  :Wink: 

----------

## kpoman

hola muchachos,

yo soy argentino pero vivo en paris en donde estoy trabajndo en desarrollo web/multimedia  :Smile: 

por aqui todo bien, pero me gustaria tal vez probar la vida espaniola, me han dicho que barcelona es una ciudad feliz! es por eso que me tendria que encontrar algun trabajo por alli, y es por eso que les pregunto, si conocen algun sitio que sea bueno (conozco infoempleo pero es medio flojo) en donde se pueda buscar ofertas de trabajo? y también me gustaria saber como viene la mano por alli ? 

por favor, respondais!

salu2

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Saludos desde...

...Girona, Catalunya (Polonia), España, Europa, Tierra, Sistema Solar, Via Láctea, Este Universo, Esta Realidad, Matrix Reloaded...

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Disculpad la bromilla, buen rollito... Saludines....

----------

## fedekapo

Argentina RLZ!

Salu2

----------

## carlito

Por aquí se cuela otro usuario de Gentoo de Puerto Rico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FTC

Hola,

Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Saludos.

----------

## koyo

Colombia

Medellin - Antioquia

YA saben Linux Inside

----------

## r0sk

Yo de la Gallaecia, vamos, donde el chapapote ha dejado su huella. Por lo tanto España tambien. Ese betaaaaaaaaaaaaa!   :Razz: 

----------

## darkbyte

mexico por aca..

 :Smile: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Aiguaviva, Girona, Catalunya, España, Europa, La Tierra, Sistema Solar, Via Láctea...

Saludos!

----------

## juancho

nacido y criado en Maracaibo Venezuela, pero ahora esto viviendo en Starkville Missisppi, y tambien estuve un a~no en Puerto Rico.  Ningun lugar es mejor que Maracaibo, pero Puerto Rico tambien es bueno.

----------

## sergioroa

Hola

Gentoo me ha parecido una gran distribución. Estoy muy  :Smile: . Les escribo desde Colombia, específicamente Bogotá.

----------

## aeneas

soy parte mexicano y anglo 

naci y vivo en california

----------

## TRx

Madrid, España 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ni Chavista Ni Opositor Solamente Venezolano Que tengas un buen días

Salu2

Eleazar Anzola

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ni Chavista Ni Opositor Solamente Venezolano Que tengas un buen días

Salu2

Eleazar AnzolaLast edited by Eleazar Anzola on Mon Apr 12, 2004 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aljimenezg

Eso, ¿Por que no hay "tías"?. (Tías=Mujeres, para los no españoles).

¿Será porque vivimos en una sociedad machista y las pobrecitas están discriminadas ó será porque en realidad somos diferentes?

  Saludos

----------

## Haduart

 *aljimenezg wrote:*   

> Eso, ¿Por que no hay "tías"?. (Tías=Mujeres, para los no españoles).
> 
> ¿Será porque vivimos en una sociedad machista y las pobrecitas están discriminadas ó será porque en realidad somos diferentes?
> 
>   Saludos

 

 :Confused:  Pos seria para estudiarlo, aunque solo tienes k pasarte por una facultad de informatica y veras cuantas tias k hay.... es deprimente   :Sad: 

Un saludo desde Barcelona   :Wink: 

----------

## madmango

Los Estados Unidos.

----------

## battle

Ripoll, Gerona,Catalonia, Spain  :Smile: 

Viendo la vidilla que tiene el foro a uno le gusta pertenecer a esta comunidad. 

Saludos.

----------

## M0M0

Calella, Barcelona, Catalunya, España

Aunque estoy estudiando en Madrid

Y el año que viene me lo paso en Milan

----------

## Glock24

Aqui de Managua, Nicaragua

----------

## sandoca

hola foro.

soy nuevo por aqui y en gentoo tambien,estoy en el proceso de instalacion ya me fallo la primera voy por el segundo intento   :Laughing:  pero lo lograre.

saludos.

----------

## VKZ

argentina, buenos aires, san nicolas

no pongan argentina o uruguay en la votacion por que no es lo mismo, obvio

----------

## DigiGato

 :Very Happy: 

Saludos a todos, yo soy de Mexico, Si señor! Ajua!  :Twisted Evil: 

(algun paisano que haga eco?)

Saludos!

----------

## arthur1968

Gallego nacido en Murcia.

Vivo en la provincia de Madrid, que de momento sigue en un país que aún se llama España.

Un saludo,

Arturo

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cossins

Hola!

Soy de Dinamarca (un país muy pequeño en el Norte de Europa), y estoy aqui primeramente para aprender español. Empezé a aprender español cerca de dos años ante (?se puede decirlo?), cuando empezé en el equivalente danés del Senior High School de los Estados Unidos.

Ayudame a deletrear y con el gramático, por favor... Pienso que no son muy bien...  :Wink: 

- Simon

----------

## Gaenya

Cuenten otro Colombiano, de Medellín para ser mas exactos, y que no falte el paisa en nada....  :Cool: 

----------

## osoh

Yo doy de las Islas Canarias (España), más concretamente de Gran Canaria.

Saludos a tod@s.

----------

## naymenos

Pues ale... otro Españolito más..... bueno Murciano  :Laughing:  , nacido en murcia criado en murcia y residente en todas partes...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RAPUL

De Valencia (España)

----------

## nicoleef

Mexico  :Very Happy:   :Idea:   :Exclamation:   :Arrow:  chido

----------

## Membris Khan

Otro más de España, concretamente de Murcia  :Wink: 

----------

## marcalj

Buenas, soy de Alrededores de Barcelona --> Catalunya --> Spain

He votado de Spain, pq realmente estoy en ella, aunke no kiera :p

I pal k dice k somos una minoria k se prepare para las generales este proximo año!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   j0j0

Salu2!

----------

## cokeing

St. feliu de llob / BCN / España

Oye los catalanes, haber si hacemos auna kdd, k somos muchos  :Smile: 

i un respeto a nuestro pais k a muchos de vosotros os gustaria estar aqui. tias wenorras, buen clima y un monton de linuxeros. 

jejeje. buen rollo peña!

saludos.cokeing

----------

## lechucks

pues de sevilla (españa)

----------

## alexlm78

100 % chapin hecho en Guatemala.

Miembro de LUGUSAC (Linux Users Group Universidad de San Carlos de Guatemala)

----------

## neoviper

Parece que no somos muchos aqui en Uruguay, pero aqui va otro voto.

Paysandu <--- Uruguay <--- America

Saludos   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## krawek

ole y Colombia no existe!!! o ke?

----------

## Ateo

Pues, yo soy Salvadoreño viviendo en los estados unidos. Tengo deceos de moverme a un país latino. Tengo España en mi mente...  =)

----------

## trompa

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Soy de Dinamarca (un país muy pequeño en el Norte de Europa)
> 
> 

 

Los yankis son los que se creen el ombligo del mundo y no saben dond estan nada mas que sus 51 estados, la mayoria de nosotros seguramente sabiamos dnd estava  :Razz: .

Yo un gallego autentico, da miña terra Galicia ( es que los españoles son todos gallegos por ahi fuera no?  :Very Happy: )

Respecto a los yankis, alguno listo habrá que si lo sepa claro, hay de todo como entodas partes, pero serán los menos   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RAPUL

Valencia (España)

----------

## kaereol

Gentooveando en Chiapas México desde Octubre 2003. 

http.//www.usoli.org.mx

SALUDOX

----------

## krawek

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> Pues, yo soy Salvadoreño viviendo en los estados unidos. Tengo deceos de moverme a un país latino. Tengo España en mi mente...  =)

 

Que tiene que ver un pais latino a españa? latino viene de latinoamerica y españa es de europa, lo unico es que vinieron a ***** aca

----------

## Membris Khan

 *krawek wrote:*   

>  *-Amoeba- wrote:*   Pues, yo soy Salvadoreño viviendo en los estados unidos. Tengo deceos de moverme a un país latino. Tengo España en mi mente...  =) 
> 
> Que tiene que ver un pais latino a españa? latino viene de latinoamerica y españa es de europa, lo unico es que vinieron a ***** aca

 

Latino es cualquier pais de habla hispana, incluyendo España e incluso la parte hispanoablante de Estados Unidos, precisamente por eso a la parte hispanohablante de américa se la llama latinoamérica.

Quizás estoy equivocado pero pensaba que era así, no es que me intrigue mucho  :Wink: 

----------

## krawek

hispano != latino

te refieres a hispano

----------

## trompa

Que más da, mejor hispano, latino o ibero o como querais que anglo  :Smile: .

----------

## Membris Khan

No, lo que yo quería decir a grandes rasgos es que latino = hispanohablante. Está claro que hispano es español. Pero bueno, sólo quería exponer mi punto de vista (no me parece mal el tuyo), mejor dejemos el tema tal y como está pues esto es un foro de Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## ork2por

vivo en argentina y naci tambien acá...

de Lanús - buenos aires (mas precisamente lanús oeste a 4 cuadras de la municipalidad :p)

----------

## Shinchan

Soy de "Argentina o Uruguay" [ Bueno, mas de la parte Argentina ]

Tambien soy nuevo en el foro. Y relativamente nuevo en la Gentoo. Pero viniendo de Slackware estoy muy contento con la distro. 

Saludos! 

Gustavo.

----------

## DarkMind

Soy Chileno   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Español tambien,  y muy a gusto con serlo,

para mas datos, Canarion   :Wink: 

----------

## trapi

Galicia limitando con España. De la peninsula vamos ;P

----------

## fdisk

Otro español.... Desde Ontinyent (Valencia)....

Saludosss

----------

## Ateo

 *krawek wrote:*   

>  *-Amoeba- wrote:*   Pues, yo soy Salvadoreño viviendo en los estados unidos. Tengo deceos de moverme a un país latino. Tengo España en mi mente...  =) 
> 
> Que tiene que ver un pais latino a españa? latino viene de latinoamerica y españa es de europa, lo unico es que vinieron a ***** aca

 

Para que sepas, la palabra "latin' viene de Roma. Italia tambien es "latino'.... Tambien Portugal. Tambien España y todos paises de los Americas, menos la mierda de ee.uu y canada.

Que quieres decir con 'lo unico es que vinieron a ***** aca'?

----------

## fernandotcl

Brasil  :Very Happy: . Es que creo que hay poca gente que escribe en nuestros foros (de portugues y espanõl), entonces pensé porque no escribir acá también.

Pero entonces perdonen mis errores de español  :Smile: .

----------

## NoUseForAName

Suecia, pero no hablo español muy bien   :Smile: 

----------

## rik!

otro chileno por aca   :Cool: 

----------

## XiuX

Spain   :Cool: 

----------

## nx12

También de Tenerife, España.   :Smile: 

----------

## Silvia21

Yo soy madrileña(madrid), España  :Wink: 

----------

## CeK

Mis saludos a tod@s!

Pues de Barcelona, Cataluña, España, Europa, Planeta tierra   :Laughing: 

Hasta la proxima colegas!

----------

## Mstaaravin

Argentino de Capital Federal, mas precisamente de Monserrat  :Smile: 

----------

## e3

de Chiapas Mexico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## weichafe

Otro Chileno Más!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo también soy español, concretamente de Barcelona.

----------

## K@mik@ze

Buenas, po yo zoy de la tierra del boquerón, u sea, Málaga, en Andalucía y como no, España  :Laughing: .

----------

## Al'Capone

Soy Cubano y vivo en Toronto Canada

----------

## Overpeer

Valencia -> España   :Cool: 

Un saudo.

----------

## Kenta

wow...Argentina & Uruguay somos la primera minoría...!!!...

 *Mstaaravin wrote:*   

> Argentino de Capital Federal, mas precisamente de Monserrat 

 

woahhh!!!...yo soy de San telmo...tamos cerquita cerquita!!!

----------

## alexlm78

100% chapin hecho en Guatemala

----------

## valtovar

Hola

Colombia rulzXD

Adeus

----------

## kementeus

Nacido en Panamá, vivo, trabajo y linuxeo en Guatemala....

----------

## TieferFeld

Pues de Vigo, Galicia, España  :Very Happy: 

Aunque ahora vivo en Alemania, en Saarbrücken, en la frontera con Francia  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## fromooze

Habiendo tanto sur americano por el foro es coñero que diga que SOY GALLEGO, pero de los de verdad  :Very Happy: 

... un gallego en Salamanca, España ...  :Smile: 

* Tierfield, no había visto tu post; yo también soy vigués, de Coia, aunque tiro más para Cangas que para Vigo  :Smile: 

----------

## MaROtO

Servidor se ubica en /Bilbao

Saludos a /home/resto-del-mundo/*

----------

## Mstaaravin

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> Hola!
> 
> Soy de Dinamarca (un país muy pequeño en el Norte de Europa), y estoy aqui primeramente para aprender español. Empezé a aprender español cerca de dos años ante (?se puede decirlo?), cuando empezé en el equivalente danés del Senior High School de los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Ayudame a deletrear y con el gramático, por favor... Pienso que no son muy bien... 
> ...

 

Pero se entiende muy bien, quedate tranquilo   :Wink: 

Para lo que necesites

----------

## r3zzo

Otro chileno más.

"Viva Chile mierda" ;-)

----------

## Sertinell

Otro español mas.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

De Cartagena  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## chinasky

malagueño, esto es, europeo.

saludos a todos

----------

## MaROtO

 *chinasky wrote:*   

> malagueño, esto es, europeo.
> 
> saludos a todos

 

mundial, universal  :Wink: 

----------

## Parka

 *chinasky wrote:*   

> malagueño, esto es, europeo.
> 
> saludos a todos

 

 :Shocked:  te gusta bukowsky!!? waw... no conocía a nadie a quien le gustase, a mi novia le vuelve loca jejeje  :Smile: 

Bueno, volviendo al tema, no sé si ya lo había dicho, pero soy Español, de La Palma, Canarias  :Wink: 

----------

## zorth

barcelona, provincia de cataluña, region de ESPAÑA!

saludos.

----------

## s3v3n

Hola, yo soy de México, concretamente de Guadalajara.

saludos.

----------

## Gelo375

190 Españoles! joer... pos si que somos...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

A ver cuando organizamos una quedada aqui en cataluña....jejeje   :Very Happy: 

Salu2!

bye!  :Arrow:   :Wink: 

----------

## agu5tin

Naci en Rosario - Argentina

Ahora vivo en Barcelona, Catalunya, Estado de España.

De paso ese comentario anti independista... totalmente de más, la autonomia  de Catalunya, cada pueblo tiene derecho a la autodeterminacion y el pueblo catalan tiene derecho a ejercerla.

----------

## fromooze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Barcelona, Catalunya, Estado de España.  
> 
> 

 

Yo pensaba que los estados eran sólo tres: solido, líquido y gaseoso...  :Twisted Evil: 

PS- Por cierto, el único comentario que sobra, es el tuyo. Si en la encuesta te pregunta por la nacionalidad de los usuarios hispanohablantes... ¿qué tiene de malo identificarse dentro del Estado Español?   Además, eso pijoteros idependentista, se supone que no son hispanohablantes.. ¿no? ... habrase visto... siempre tiene que haber alguien para decir la tontería de siempre.. pfff

----------

## pibelss

Español de españa.

----------

## alexlm78

CADA DIA SOMOS MAS EN MI BELLA GUATEMALA.

Y eso me emociona mucho.

----------

## agu5tin

no tiene nada de malo.

Pero Dentro del Estado Español hay otras naciones (q no es lo mismo nacion q Estado), tonz no entiendo lo q decis  :Razz: .

HAy gente q se considera española, hay gente q se considera catalana, gallega o vasca y tienen sus territorios.

----------

## JaCk0

España  :Smile: 

----------

## fromooze

Por eso mismo te corregí , porque Cataluña no es un estado, es una autonomía. Luego, hablar de nación catalana, pues ya es otra movida... porque para algunos, Aragón es parte, y vivo con aragoneses que te puedo asegurar que no se consideran nada catalanes si bien saben hablar catalán y tiene una relación fluída con Cataluña.

Sobre lo que la gente se considere... sólo decirte que yo soy gallego pero me considero español.  Y te puedo decir que en cambio, muchos que conozco que se consideran gallegos, son menos gallegos que yo por razones como que ellos no tienen el gallego como lengua materna -han arreprendido el gallego ese lusista que nadie sabe de dónde salió-, nunca han vivido en la Galicia de verdad -rural- sino que son 100% hijos del cemento y la ciudad -cosmopolitas, vamos- , saben tocar la guitarra pero no la gaita de fol como yo... 

Tonterías sobre quién se puede considerar más gallego o menos que yo considero imbecilidades, pero para ellos deberían ser significativas. Ya que todo nacionalismo se basa en la vigencia de una serie de entidades culturales reconocibles y comunes dentro de un territorio.

El nacionalismo, por desgracia, se revindica según la idea claśica de estado francesa: un pueblo que tiene la voluntad de vivir juntos dentro de un territorio; pero buscando crear esa voluntad a través de la idea clásica de estado alemana: un pueblo que tiene una historia en común.  Es decir, el puñetero nacionalismo es una gilipoyez fuera de lugar. Porque la autodeterminación es un derecho a exigir hacia un pueblo oprimido, cosa que por mucho que se intente justificar históricamente -cuando se supone que se va desde un punto de vista republicano, muestra de la enorme inconsistencia del planteamiento- no es el caso de Catalanes y Vascos... mucho menos de gallegos que votan todos al PP, pero ese es otro asunto  :Rolling Eyes:  ... 

El nacionalismo gallego tenía sentido cuando para ir a denunciar que el 'señorito' había violado a tu mujer el pobre labrego no podía porque no sabía castellano y el juez se negaba a escucharlo. Cuando había que reinvindicar la opresión cultural/política/social que suponía para el gallego pertenecer al estado español. Hoy, si el juez no te entiende, lo denuncias y santas pascuas. Hoy, en los colegios no necesitas saber castellano para estudiar -bueno, la asignatura de Lengua Española es obligatoria, pero a nadie le viene mal aprender idiomas- Hoy no te llaman paleto por hablar en gallego -algunos todavía habrá, pero vamos-. El nacionalismo está totalmente desfasado. 

Otra cosa, es que se siga velando por el respeto de las costumbres y las señas de la identidas, pero eso lo hacen las asociaciones culturales -de caracter voluntario, claro- y que se obligue a las autoridades a estar preparadas. Porque por culpa de la subnormalidad del nacionalismo-político, parece que está mal que en Galicia/Cataluña/País Vasco se pida a un profesor que sepa las dos lenguas oficiales... que eso es injusto... sí, super injusto, por eso como estudiante de filosofía me estoy planteando presentarme a profesor de matemáticas, que algo sé de pitágoras.. 

Pero bueno, eso sí que es un off-topic que no viene a cuento... pero es que ya estoy muy quemado con estas cosas; porque yo he sido nacionalista y eso me ha servido para enterder/ver cómo se cuecen las habas en esos círculos y cómo lo que es necesario no es lo que se busca. La mayoría de los nacionalistas son unos ególatras pesados que no hay quien los aguante...

...como a eso que defienden que Galicia es una tierra celta cuando no hay ningún rastro celta en Galicia y se sabe que fue una movida inventada por Pondal y los de la asocianción que montara este... ni que tuviese nada malo ser de origen sueva... porque sí, los gallegos, somos Suevos, post-románica asentada por la zona de la costa atlántica peninsular.

----------

## Grebekel

Yo soy de Puerto Rico, pero me considero un ciudadano del planeta Tierra  :Razz: 

Saludos a Venezuela y que saquen pronto a Chavez! ^_^

----------

## flipy

aqui otro de españa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zieloo

Soy de Polonia   :Smile: 

----------

## trompa

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> los gallegos, somos Suevos, post-románica asentada por la zona de la costa atlántica peninsular.
> 
> 

 

El primer reino creado tras la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente, no te olvides  :Razz: 

Arriba ese gallego!!!, por que, en que idioma suena mejor sino shinchan?  :Razz: 

----------

## el_alex

arriva mexico.

uno de los paises mas corruptos de todo el mundo  ;-).

 8)

----------

## Hipocrita

Aca otro Argentino! 

Saludos gente!

----------

## kasu

.

el Mexicano numero 22   :Laughing: 

.

----------

## ertomas

Ya veo que sois de diversas partes del globo terraqueo jejee....

Pero somos todos un gentoozassss.... y hablamos todo el gentuniano jejee

Yo soy de España, exactamente Santomera un pueblo de Murcia  :Razz: 

Un saludo

----------

## N0V4K

España: Canarias, santi_ de q isla eres?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## perseguidor

Yo soy Argentino. Saludos a todos mis co...dialectarios?

Nunca aprendí a configurar el teclado para sacarle los signos de apertura de pregunta e interrogación en Xorg.

----------

## FGA

Jeje pues yo de la parte más calurosa de España, en el sur, un pueblecito de la provincia de Sevilla: Marchena   :Very Happy: 

essaa gentooza ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii que parta  :Wink: 

----------

## artic

Yo soy Español.

Salu2

----------

## dykstra

Pues otro español pa'l bote   :Razz: 

Salu2

----------

## danixino

Aunque sea Cordobés, viviendo en Barcelona (Español de nacimiento, catalán de sentimiento) me considero ciudadano del mundo.

Simplemente gentooza.

----------

## kal

Spañol from Barcelona !!!   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ToTeX

Chile!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## patan__

Mendoza (g c)  ~ Argentina ~. Saludos a Todos!. llevo 2 años con esta excelente distro; sin reinstalarla nunca, solo pasandola de una partición a otra.   :Cool: 

----------

## ^jimmy^

Hola, 

pues yo soy mexicano(el número 23 hasta ahora), de Monterrey NL. 

Pero ya tengo casi 6 años viviendo en Europa.

Yo usé Suse desde la versión 6.1 pero hace unos meses me animé a instalar Gentoo y realmente me enoja mucho no haberlo hecho antes. Estoy super contento con Gentoo, definitivamente es la mejor distribución de Linux. y lo mejor es que ya no tengo que partirmela con las mugrosas dependencias de los RPMs.

Saludos desde Erlangen, Alemania

----------

## or-X

Creo que soy el primero de Costa Rica ..!!!

 :Exclamation:   :Laughing:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## jmboris

de Colombia mijo.... y pa mas piedra de Armenia, quindío...

saludos

----------

## N0V4K

España   :Cool: 

----------

## dresb

De Argentina o Uruguay   :Razz: 

----------

## dmery

 :Laughing: 

Argentino viviendo actualmente en Tampa. Tambien tengo muchos anios de residencia en Venezuela. Saludos a todos los hispanoparlantes de Gentoo, la mejor distribucion.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## dmery

 :Laughing: 

Argentino viviendo actualmente en Tampa. Tambien tengo muchos anios de residencia en Venezuela. Saludos a todos los hispanoparlantes de Gentoo, la mejor distribucion.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## dmery

 :Laughing: 

Argentino residiendo en Tampa Florida -USA. Tengo tmabien muchos anios de residir en Venezuela. Saludos a todos llos hispanoparlantes. Viva Gentoo la mejor distribucion.

Salu2

Daniel

Mery

----------

## tuxmaniaco

de mexico d.f

----------

## nandelbosc

VISCA CATALUNYA!

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Benidorm - Alicante - España.

----------

## dmery

 :Laughing: 

Argentino viviendo en Tampa.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## torio

Argento desde que recuerdo.-

Un saludo

----------

## DDrDark

yo mezcla de argentino con español xD, pero vivo en españa

----------

## x0mp

Toledo, España   :Cool: 

----------

## DarkMind

Santiago de Chile   :Cool: 

----------

## German3D

Madrid / España

----------

## santiagozky

soy Mexicano.

caray, crei que habria mas latinoamericanos...

saludos desde Puebla, la ciudad con menos poblanos...

----------

## aj2r

Granaino -> Andalú ~> Español

----------

## cyclopsld

MADE IN VENEZUELA  :Wink: 

----------

## medievale

Español....madrileño de pura cepa!!!!! jajajaja  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ezeaguerre

Buenos Aires, Argentina :D

----------

